# Traffic Light eyes..hehe



## snowkei (Nov 19, 2006)

hey guys~

this time I made this "Traffic light" look..different to last *"Dramatical eyes"* ..
Im sure that I can wear it on when I go out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










what I used

face
Estee Lauder Double Wear #36

brow
Shiseido Elixir eyebrow pencil

eye
paints #Untitled
e/s #Passionate & Spring Up & Unreally Blue & Wait till dark
Paul & Joe eyegloss #01
powerpoint #Prussian
fake eyelashes #7

cheek
NARS blush #Exhibit A

lip
Stila lipstick#Kira
Shiseido Maquilliage lipstick #RD355
stila it gloss #Gorgeous


----------



## little teaser (Nov 19, 2006)

you look HOT!! as usual


----------



## snowkei (Nov 19, 2006)

Thank U


----------



## chrisantiss (Nov 19, 2006)

very pretty


----------



## MizzMAC (Nov 19, 2006)

cute!  Love your earrrings snowkei!


----------



## Glitziegal (Nov 19, 2006)

Love it.  Just a great colour combination, and applied with precision.


----------



## Saints (Nov 19, 2006)

Very nice! Your skin looks as soft as butter


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 19, 2006)

Your skin is amazing.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 19, 2006)

beautiful beautiful


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 19, 2006)

I LOVE it!


----------



## snowkei (Nov 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsDarcy* 

 
_cute! Love your earrrings snowkei!_

 
I love the earring so much! It makes me feel like a peacock


----------



## Sanne (Nov 19, 2006)

so pretty!! I totally love the lashes on you! I've been looking for those peacock earrings forever, they look amazing on you!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 19, 2006)

ur so beautiful


----------



## fairytale22 (Nov 19, 2006)

Gorgeous gorgeous! Your skin is so radiant!


----------



## NFTP (Nov 19, 2006)

you look stunning in those pictures


----------



## Risser (Nov 19, 2006)

pretty!! ur skin is so satiny


----------



## kelizabethk (Nov 19, 2006)

Wow pretty. You lined your eyes very well!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Nov 19, 2006)

*HOT HOT HOT!!!*


*I used to have a pair of Peacock earrings *just like* the ones you are wearing....I love them, but lost one of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I always got comments when I wore them! They look nice on you, though.  Where did you get them???*

*



*


----------



## kimmy (Nov 20, 2006)

so pretty! i love the colours


----------



## lovalotz (Nov 20, 2006)

haha for some reason the eyes remind me of a popsicle..the red white and blue ones?
Lolz
sweet makeup!


----------



## Chloe2277 (Nov 20, 2006)

Very creative! I love it!


----------



## labwom (Nov 20, 2006)

That is beautiful. Those colors go really good together too! You look awesome!


----------



## snowkei (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*HOT HOT HOT!!!*


*I used to have a pair of Peacock earrings *just like* the ones you are wearing....I love them, but lost one of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I always got comments when I wore them! They look nice on you, though. Where did you get them???*

*



*_

 
haha I got them in Taiwan...they r really amazing...I think U will find them somewhere...GOOD LUCK


----------



## snowkei (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovalotz* 

 
_haha for some reason the eyes remind me of a popsicle..the red white and blue ones?
Lolz
sweet makeup!_

 
haha I agree with u...it's really like a popsicle... after u said that,I look at the pics one more time...it's totally a popsicle


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 21, 2006)

hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot  hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot  hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot  hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 21, 2006)

That's gorgeous!!!  And I love those earrings


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 21, 2006)

Stunning....... wow


----------



## almondeyez81 (Nov 21, 2006)

gorgeous


----------



## Hilly (Jun 27, 2007)

that is so pretty!! Your earrings are HOT!


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 27, 2007)

amazing


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 27, 2007)

i love love love your fotds! i really like the unreally blue. too bad i can't seem to find it anywhere!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks all <3


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (Jun 28, 2007)

wooooW

V.Nice... I love ur earings.. ^___^


----------



## breathless (Jun 28, 2007)

i love the color combo!


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 28, 2007)

Fabulous as always!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jun 28, 2007)

pretty! love the earrings...I was actually looking at some peacock feather ones earlier today


----------



## makeupgal (Jun 29, 2007)

You COULD stop traffic with this look!  It's gorgeous.  Love your earrings.


----------



## gohgoomah (Jun 29, 2007)

awww snowkei i love your FOTDs!! you look great!! the makeup makes your eyes pop! it's beautiful!


----------

